# Which is best app. for hotmail ?



## zhong

There seems to be a lot of apps. which can login with Hotmail.


Which one should I use ?


I like app. which is simple and not complicated to use. 


Does Eudora have any app. out for I-phone and other Apple devices ?


I have I-phone 3GS and IOS 5.1.1, Jailbreaked at the moment.


Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Microsoft doesn't make a App for the iPhone.

To be honest I wouldn't trust any other 3rd party app with my email password.

I recommend just using the browser to acess hotmail.com


----------



## Bogmat

why not just use ios mail? its right there on your devise no downloading an app good as any


----------



## Miss.donna

use hotmail with the mail app inside the Ipad


----------

